# Classifieds....why should I even bother?!



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Still can't view TT's for sale on here....what more do I have to do? Start random topics about the M6 or chocolate ice cream...just want to buy a car?!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Well you could reply when others reply - I will help as long as you ain't buying a slow v6 lol


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

superjacko said:


> Still can't view TT's for sale on here....what more do I have to do? Start random topics about the M6 or chocolate ice cream...just want to buy a car?!


Number 1, You can always pay and join TTOC for instant access to the classifieds,
Number 2, Post more, your not too far off and join in with the forum(the reason its here...)
Number 3, Take a chill pill and relax.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Well you could reply when others reply - I will help as long as you ain't buying a slow v6 lol


Oi..heard that..
Steve


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

superjacko said:


> Still can't view TT's for sale on here....what more do I have to do? Start random topics about the M6 or chocolate ice cream...just want to buy a car?!


Are you thinking that there is some sort of a magic bullet in the for sale section?? :lol:

You'll need to do like most of us and scan through eBay, auto trader and the other sources trying to weed out the crap in order to find a decent one. There are some cars in the classified so you could probably join in some of the banter to get your post count up. That's what I did. Ask some questions, people will always answer you.

like all things in life, its not gonna get served up on a plate.... you need to go and get it


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Well you could reply when others reply - I will help as long as you ain't buying a shit slow v6 lol
> ...


Lol, yours is excused ha ha


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

superjacko said:


> How many posts is it you need?.....seriously bored now of this


It's a secret..
Where are you based?
What are you looking for?
Budget?
Plans ie mods?

Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

superjacko said:


> How many posts is it you need?.....seriously bored now of this


25


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you even old enough to drive?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Probably best you prove to be a valuable member of the forum who will contribute USEFUL information... or pay the fee and use it as another autotrader/eBay


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

See....easy!

23 and rising!

Are we there yet?????


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

uv101 said:


> See....easy!
> 
> 23 and rising!
> 
> Are we there yet?????


 :lol: :lol: 21... looks like some posts have been deleted!!


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't see why you have to wait to view the for sale section, poss selling but not buying. I almost gave up buying a TT because of this and it's incredibly frustrating. It's ridiculous and the club is shooting itself in the foot and not exactly helping our members to sell a car.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nick nj said:


> I don't see why you have to wait to view the for sale section, poss selling but not buying. I almost gave up buying a TT because of this and it's incredibly frustrating. It's ridiculous and the club is shooting itself in the foot and not exactly helping our members to sell a car.


I think its a good idea, Honda forum had a lot of issues with fraudulent buyers and sellers for that matter! At least this way members have to contribute for a few days, a con man wont bother!


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a few on there that may meet your needs. There is a 350z on that seems to fit what you're after


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Cheers nick....now bore off and go boil your head and make silly soup!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

NickG said:


> uv101 said:
> 
> 
> > See....easy!
> ...


Hi superjacko, You should have access now, try again.  
I have been deleting your posts in the last 10 minutes or so :lol: :lol: but you have access.  
Hoggy.


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

NickG that was aimed at


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

superjacko said:


> Cheers nick....now bore off and go boil your head and make silly soup!


Got recipe? :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Tanks hoggy, frustration over... Sorry if I was being a c**t


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

superjacko said:


> Sorry if I was being a c**t


Hi superjacko, Never. :roll:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

superjacko said:


> Still can't view TT's for sale on here....what more do I have to do? Start random topics about the M6 or chocolate ice cream...just want to buy a car?!


Classy intro... [smiley=hanged.gif] What? hell so sorry you might have to partake in out pathetic forum banter...?? [smiley=bomb.gif]

Tried pistonheads or autotrader?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> superjacko said:
> 
> 
> > Still can't view TT's for sale on here....what more do I have to do? Start random topics about the M6 or chocolate ice cream...just want to buy a car?!
> ...


There has to be a way to set up a poll for favourite icecream flavours... something this forum is lacking! :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey, Each to their own, what ever your into... Just want to see the classifieds... Over and out! :wink:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

In a few months time I could be the next... NickG! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

With picture to prove it


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

superjacko said:


> In a few months time I could be the next... NickG! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> With picture to prove it


I doubt it mate, broke the mould here :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Mould being the key word


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

superjacko said:


> Mould being the key word


 :lol: :lol: Touche :wink:

Don't tell me, your a conspiracy theorist... Jacko's still alive out there? Hanging out with Elvis? :lol:


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

That's the sound of tumbleweed......


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:roll: Don't take yourself so seriously - Life tip... and you thought this was just a forum for TT advice (Well actually for TT sales but we'll let that slide)


----------



## Daniel_ (Oct 28, 2013)

It's slightly odd rule in my eyes but can see the benefits, it must mean you get a serious amount of pointless topics and posts though?

I always register for a car forum when looking at buying my next car as I'd rather buy from an enthusiast and somewhere I can see a little history, clearly I'm not gonna pay and become a ttoc member until I have the car as that would be pointless, I'd have to do that on 20 websites a year with how many cars I look at!

On the plus side I am reading an awful lot of topics, just shame it's irrelevant till I get the car


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

First off, I'm not trying to bump my post count!

The classifieds on the forum were not that helpful to me in finding my TT. The only one that fitted the bill, the seller still hasn't replied despite stating they needed a quick sale, still 2 un read messages in their inbox.

Autotrader seemed to have a good spread of realistically priced TT's, piston heads seemed to have all the stupidly high priced ones and eBay a mix. Again, surprising how little communication you can get off eBay sellers, but then again some of their replies were choice.

Keep looking and if your time scale allows hang out for the exact spec you're after. My first choice was met grey, after 2 months of trying I went with my second choice of silver and lo and behold a week later there were 2 grey ones came up.


----------

